# Robert Francis O'Rourke " Beto " The " FAKE Mexican.....# 1



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

*Oh My......The List of DNC flops starting *
*with the April " FOOL " at # 1....*




*Beto's 'native Spanish'*

April 1, 2019
By Monica Showalter  https://www.americanthinker.com/author/monica_showalter/


Democratic presidential candidate Robert Francis "Beto" O'Rourke was stumping for office Sunday, and the Associated Press couldn't help but noticing Beto's "native Spanish."

As NewsBusters reported:  

How far will the liberal media go to boost Beto O'Rourke's Hispanic street cred? In an article  published today, the Associated Press wrote that in a speech he gave in his hometown of El Paso [emphasis added]: 

"O'Rourke also spoke at length in his _native Spanish_, eliciting loud and sustained cheers."

*"Native Spanish?" Sorry, AP, but Beto is an American-born, fourth-generation Irish-American. He doesn't seem ever to have lived in a Spanish-speaking country. His native language is inglés — sorry, English.*

Townhall's Leah Barkoukis pointed out that the news wire also neglected to state O'Rourke's full, and very Irish-sounding, actual name, not the one he says it is.

So, obviously, what we've got here is some Beto-love from the Associated Press, with a Beto-is-Mexican promotion, something that is strange in itself. But Beto is no Mexican, let alone a native Spanish-speaker. Beto is just trying to play one on TV, trying to pass himself off as Hispanic, and the AP is going right along with it, helping to create the "narrative." Yes, the news agency did correct its error, but only after being ridiculed on Twitter about it. The news agency should have known the facts before it wrote about them, but when the aim is to cheer and act as a public relations agent, who needs facts? The AP seem to be promoting him precisely because he's playing Hispanic.

The reporters over there have got a perfectly good real Hispanic candidate right there to do that with — named Julián Castro. But they'd rather have Beto instead for that "narrative" since he wants that role. Never mind that Beto's expropriating another ethnicity's culture. To the Left, cultural appropriation is something Republicans do.

It was a dumb as heck error, and it undoubtedly got by several editors before it went to press. The reality is, there likely will never be a presidential candidate with "native Spanish" language skills, even if he is ethnically "Hispanic," given the birth requirements for running for U.S. president. 

The AP just wants it to be — and will even support a *grifter playing fake Hispanic* to do it.



*# 2 in a short while........*


----------

